# My month update!!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it's been up for one month, now. the brain has gotten much larger with my aggressive feeding regimine. the mushrooms and zoos are doing great. and the hammer coral, which I only got yesterday has come out in a big way today. Oh, and my anemone decided to split last night. I guess this month has been very fruitful in my tank. Here's some pics:

FTS:
View attachment 107317

Left Side up close:
View attachment 107319

Middle up close:
View attachment 107320

Right Side up close:
View attachment 107321

Cool lid open above type shot:
View attachment 107322


enjoy and give me some feedback!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looking great genin...glad its going well for you. I like the two island sort of rock arragement. Brain looks perfect. You are running halides correct. Great tank and thanks for the update.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome Genin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

F Genin









Awesome tank bro, where have you been!? Too many wannabe ninjas running around these days


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I wanted to say nice tank genin.

coming along great.

have your perc s took to any thing in the tank yet?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Guys.

jasert,
I run a 150w DE MH DIY pendent type fixture with a 20k bulb.

Danny,
hahaha, i'm around the board at least once a day, not nearly as much as in the past though. i will have to keep my eyes open for those wannabes!

Trillion,
my percs host in the bulb tentacle anemone. they aren't in it in the pics because when i get near the tank they think they are going to get fed. the anemone is behind the rocks on the right hand side so you can't see that in the pics either.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank and pics!! Do ya have a sqwd on there?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice tank, i like the 20000k bulb color. Your hammer looks great, I see what you mean about the hammer really coming out. Is it directly in front of one of your returns? how long do you leave your mh running? whats that growing on the bottom left? Really nice tank though.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Raptor,
thanks bro. i don't but am thinking about putting one on there soon. i think that would really benefit the tank.

Welsher,
thanks man. the hammer is directly in front of one of my returns, but slightly under it so it doesn't get too blasted.... it seems to like it. the MH only run from 12-8pm so only 8hrs of light on the tank. on the bottom left that is a green star polyp colony growing. i am hoping it will take to the surrounding rocks eventually.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah and your lps swaying in the breeze would be sweet! Wish they made sqwds for my size of a tank.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i see you modded you overflow correct? any way it is looking great cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

rbp,
thanks. i didn't mod it so to say. i just used the filter guard thing that you can buy for the overflow and put it in a manner that keeps the top of it out of the water making it skim the surface more efficiently. so far so good, *KNOCK ON WOOD*


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Do you have a nursery incase your percs have off spring, and if they do do so what do you plan on doing with the ones that survive?

When mine breed I may keep the best of the bestand sale or trade the rest.

Any tricks, or hints on keepong the anemone you have?

and how long have you had it?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Trillion said:


> Do you have a nursery incase your percs have off spring, and if they do do so what do you plan on doing with the ones that survive?
> 
> When mine breed I may keep the best of the bestand sale or trade the rest.
> 
> ...


Proper aquarium care







Strong lights (MH) and feeding are key.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

NICE JOB MAN....LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like the way you did the rocks...and the background mix's well into it all bro


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Trillion,
i don't have a nursery set up as of yet, but i do have an extra 20g sitting around just incase. i feed the anemone about 2 times a week and give it pristine water and strong enough light. I have had that anemone for about 5-6 months now.

Z♠NGT♥KER,
thanks.

mr.bearhasyourlady,
thanks bro. I hope i start getting some coraline soon. I set it all up with baserock so it didn't really have any to start, but at least i didn't spend any money, lol.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

Genin said:


> it's been up for one month, now. the brain has gotten much larger with my aggressive feeding regimine. the mushrooms and zoos are doing great. and the hammer coral, which I only got yesterday has come out in a big way today. Oh, and my anemone decided to split last night. I guess this month has been very fruitful in my tank. Here's some pics:
> 
> FTS:
> View attachment 107317
> ...


NICE PICTS' OF YOU PRETTY TANK!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks ICEMAN


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice set up.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I really love your tank. Its just amazing. jaw dropping


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not really into salts, but I always enjoy pictures of your tanks Genin!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------

